# Typumwandlung von int nach String



## babuschka (11. Sep 2003)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich einen Intergerwert, z.B. 
int i = 5; 
in eine String umwandeln kann um ihn dann mit 
textfeld1.setText(...);
in ein Textfeld schreiben zu können?


----------



## mariopetr (11. Sep 2003)

Integer.parseInt(String s)


----------



## Nobody (11. Sep 2003)

variable.toString();

geht in der regel immer


----------



## babuschka (11. Sep 2003)

Irgendwie haut das nicht hin! Ich bekomme nur beim kompilieren die Fehlermeldungen:
"SY-0 Syntax error: found '<identifier>'." und
"CI-10 No types defined in source file."


----------



## Nobody (11. Sep 2003)

wenn du ein feld mit text beschriften willst, musst du den typ garnicht umwandeln geht auch so.

i=Integer.parseInt(String);

macht aus dem string ein int wert (hier i) sollte nach möglichkeit in eine try catch anweisung, um buchstaben abezufangen.


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2003)

Wenn meine Variable vom Typ "int" ist und den Name "portInt" hat, wie sieht dann genau die Zeile
aus, die der Variablen "portString" den String des Wertes "portInt" zuordnet?
Irgendwie komme ich da überhaupt nicht klar:

   int portInt = 4711;
   String s = portInt.toString();
   textf_2.setText( s );

geht jedenfalls nicht.In der mittleren Zeile kommt die Fehlermeldung:

EX-14 Invalid type for '.' operator.


Und parseInt() ist die falsche Richtung, oder nicht?


----------



## babuschka (11. Sep 2003)

Das Problem ist, dass ich von vorne herein einen int-Wert habe. Das kann ich nicht vermeiden. Und der soll in einem Konfigurationsdialog nun als Vorgabe in ein Textfeld eingetragen werden.


----------



## Nobody (11. Sep 2003)

textf_2.setText(Integer.toString(portInt));


das geht auf jedenfall


----------



## DTR (12. Sep 2003)

```
String zahl = 5 + "";
```


----------

